# Age limits



## mariomike (6 May 2017)

I enjoy reading the opinions expressed in our 12-page "Am I too old to join/do well/fit in?" discussion.

I recently saw a police officer in our neighbourhood Division who looked, to me, to be about 70 years old. ( I didn't see his left sleeve, so I don't know how long he has been on the job. )

Out of curiosity, I looked up the age limits to join ( in the city where I live ),

Q: What is the age limit for applying to become a Police Constable?

A: A candidate must be 18 years of age to apply. Otherwise, there is no upper age limit.

I also looked up the age limits for our firefighters and paramedics,

Q: Are there any minimum or maximum age restrictions?

A: Candidates must be between 18 and 65 years of age.

Interestingly, in the City of New York,

Police Officers:

"Applicants must be less than 35 years of age on actual day of examination."

Firefighters and Paramedics:

"You should not reach your 29th birthday by the beginning of the application process."

I understand age limits may vary according to jurisdiction ( also a human rights issue ). 

My personal opinion is, for police officers, finding one over 50 that could still spontaneously roll around in the gutter or tumble down a staircase in the middle of a hallway brawl was a rarity. They might have the golden tongue from life experience to avoid most situations by the gift of gab. But, when the SHTF...

Likewise, for firefighters and paramedics. Perhaps not so much in the suburbs, but in the vertical asphalt jungle where it's piled high with 5 story walk-ups. 
And 20 story projects, sometimes with no working elevators.

From what I remember, prior to the early 1980s, most new members were under the age of 25. 

The theory, at the time, seemed to be that ( other than military service ) it should not be the second career of an individual. Also, that young men ( as it was at the time ) were more "moldable" than older individuals to the subculture.


----------

